
London 'hoverboard' bus crash teenager dies - merah
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-london-35068900
======
alex-
It is very sad that someone has lost their life.

[http://www.bbc.com/news/uk-england-
london-2492360](http://www.bbc.com/news/uk-england-london-2492360) states that
between 2008 and 2013 their were 1,889 people seriously injured or killed by a
London bus.

I can't help but wonder if you might not be safer on a "hoverboard" than on
foot or a bicycle.

